# Wondering about great past composers in current times?



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Visit this site, go to page 5, read "A Work of Art" by James Blish. Richard Strauss is 'resurrected' in the 2160s to compose new masterworks.

http://bookzz.org/g/James Blish?p=5


----------

